
China’s excessive coronavirus public monitoring could be here to stay - playpause
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/09/the-new-normal-chinas-excessive-coronavirus-public-monitoring-could-be-here-to-stay
======
thinkingemote
In other cities in China it's possible to check other people's travel history
and get them to do facial recognition on their phone. (So you can't just give
your friend your phone). Many restaurants would do this before letting
customers come in. Worth also saying that the restaurants are only in the last
few days opening their doors for sit down customers and so this is a new
thing. People are frustrated in downloading another app and jumping throug
hoops but also keen to eat inside when outdoors is still chilly.

I guess the point is, the results of the surveillance is done by each other
not just by big brother.

